# Baisse de prix.



## Azrod01 (12 Août 2018)

Hello : )
Je suis tout nouveau sur le forum donc j’espère ne pas m’être trompé de lieu pour poster ma question qui ne peut être que subjective et non objective.

J’ai un iPhone 7 et je ressens déjà le papy.
Je souhaite donc m’acheter le X.
Le X qui coûte quand même plus de 1000€ sur le site Apple.

Je souhaite donc avoir votre avis sur son prix lorsque le site sera à jour avec les nouveaux iPhone.

De plus si possible votre avis sur son prix sur les revendeurs exemple : IPhone 8 vendu 850€ sur le site Apple (je ne sais plus précisément) et 578 sur PriceMinister.

Je sais très bien que c’est très subjectif, et je tiens seulement à avoir votre hypothèse là-dessus.

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Bartolomeo (13 Août 2018)

Quelque part ... on se fout de notre gueule ... à mon humble avis ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Septembre 2018)

En attendant le keynote, la liquidation des stocks commence : remise de 100€ sur l’achat d’un iPhone 8/8+ chez Darty : https://www.darty.com/nav/recherche/iphone-8.html

Offre valable seulement aujourd’hui.

Quant au prix de l’iPhone X version 2018, réponse le 12 septembre (je me méfie des rumeurs et autres prédictions qui disent qu’il sera moins cher que le modèle actuel).


----------



## Bartolomeo (2 Septembre 2018)

Ah ça dégaine vite chez les pôvres !


----------

